# 2 part interview with Iain Abernathy



## punisher73 (Sep 4, 2013)

If you follow the blog of "Karate by Jesse", then you will have seen these interviews.   If you don't, I highly recommend it.  Lots of great information and articles on there.

Anyways, he just recently did a two part interview with UK based Iain Abernathy on his view on kata and bunkai.  Very good read.

http://www.karatebyjesse.com/iain-abernethy-karate-kata-bunkai-pt-1/

http://www.karatebyjesse.com/iain-abernethy-karate-kata-bunkai-pt-2/


----------



## sopraisso (Sep 5, 2013)

While I enjoy his work pointing out the importance of bunkai and his writings on historical aspects of karate, there seems to be a significant part of his bunkai ideas and technical thoughts that I don't really agree with (for example, his simplistic view "there's no block" on uke waza and on double hip rotation, and many other subjects). From what I saw of his works (many many articles, his book Bunkai Jutsu and his free YouTube videos), IMO his bunkai ideas are actually not that deep and his applications  lack consistency when considering the kata as a whole. Maybe I just should've read his other books and watched his DVD - but from what I saw from him (wasn't exactly few stuff), that's it.

When talking about bunkai greats of today, I would mention instead Masaji Taira of Okinawa Goju-ryu. Iain Abernethy is someone who most have a lot to learn with, however, and probably I'll still learn things from him. By the way, I totally love his podcasts. 

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## K-man (Sep 5, 2013)

I love both Taira's and Iain's work. There are some minor elements of Iain's work I don't agree fully with, but overall both these guys are light years ahead of most people you find around the place. For example, iain says that he teaches the bunkai and doesn't say "go away and work it out for yourself".The bunkai I teach is heavily influenced by both these men. I teach one application, in many cases Taira's, and then tell my guys to explore for themselves to see what works best for them. Taira doesn't just show one application for a particular move in kata. He has multiples, but the principles he teaches remain constant.  :asian:


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 7, 2013)

The works of Abernathey, Anslow, O'Neill and others is a good starting point for martial artists to begin to look at their art in a more in-depth light.  I provides perspective.


----------



## K-man (Sep 7, 2013)

Kong Soo Do said:


> The works of Abernathey, Anslow, O'Neill and others is a good starting point for martial artists to begin to look at their art in a more in-depth light.  I provides perspective.


I would be interested to read why you put Anslow and O'Neil into the mix. I'm not sure which O'Neil you mean and can find nothing about either that is like Abernethy's work. :asian:


----------

